# LilBeginnings fans!!!!!



## Seashells (Nov 27, 2010)

Today, I realized I've enjoyed Lil Beginnings International website since 1999!!!!

 

(Forums, sales, breeders connnect, auction, contests, mini tack, and more! My mini horse adventures keep me linked to this site!) 

 

*How many years have you been a fan of Lil Beginnings?*


----------



## Sue_C. (Nov 27, 2010)

Tell you the truth...I am not sure. I know it was quite awhile before the Dec 02 that it says I joined, but there were a few glitches and lost information a couple times, as you know. Don't know how to find out??


----------



## REO (Nov 27, 2010)

I had over 5000 posts when the forum went down in 2002 and those were lost and we started over.

I think I got my computer in 2001 and I was here before then when I had a Compac "internet appliance" LOL. So as far as I know, I've been here 9 - 10 years.

I live here now!


----------



## chandab (Nov 27, 2010)

About 6 years, I think. I got my first miniature in January 2005, so I think it was a bit before that when I found LB.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Nov 27, 2010)

Mine says March 2006 which sounds right

So coming on 5 years


----------



## jleonard (Nov 27, 2010)

I just looked it up, my five year anniversary was Nov 24





Started thinking about it, and I probably started reading in 2003. Time sure flies!


----------



## billiethekid40 (Nov 27, 2010)

I've been a member since I was about 14 and I'm 27 now. Sooo, a long time! And Sue- I'm pretty sure you were here before me!


----------



## ohmt (Nov 27, 2010)

I started reading when I was 12...I am now 21 so about 9 years! I didn't really start posting til these past couple of years though. I have learned SO much on this forum. It's what made me research equine nutrition, genetics, etc. It also confirmed that I wanted to go to school to become an equine veterinarian


----------



## jayne (Nov 28, 2010)

I know I've been here longer than my '02 date here indicates as well. Actually, my original member number way back in the beginning was in the double digits (I think it was #37, but not sure) so I know I was one of the early ones! I love this group and have learned so much and met some great people over the years. I am very thankful and appreciative that it has continued on so long and I'm sure will be around a long time!

Jayne


----------



## minih (Nov 28, 2010)

We got our first miniatures in 98, and I remember school was on spring break the following year and it was cold so I was on the computer looking up mini's and found lil beginnings. So I have been a member since March 99, when it was on the old, old format where you had strings of sentences off the first post. LOL


----------



## jacks'thunder (Nov 28, 2010)

sence 05 for me. And I have meet alot of wonderful people who I will never forget and always have a place for in my heart. Taken part in some of the most memerable(sp?)experiances(weather in print or in person), and have this great place to go to if I need help or advice. I have been a faithful reader for the last 5yrs and plan to stay that way for *at least *the next 5



!!!


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Nov 28, 2010)

Hmm I would think at least 12 years or so? I do not remember but it has been a long time. So long in fact it was back when the forum was totally different. In fact sometimes trouble makers came and posted under others screen names



I did take a break for a little bit but have learned tons here not just about horses but about myself as well


----------



## LindaL (Nov 28, 2010)

I can't remember exactly how long, but it was at least as far back as 1999...The format changed a few times before this one...like MiniH, I remember that continuous strings on threads...LOL!





I don't remember how I even found this site originally, but I am so glad I did and I am very thankful that MaryLou has kept it going all these years!!



:yeah


----------



## LindaL (Nov 28, 2010)

~Lisa~ said:


> Hmm I would think at least 12 years or so? I do not remember but it has been a long time. So long in fact it was back when the forum was totally different. In fact sometimes trouble makers came and posted under others screen names
> 
> 
> 
> I did take a break for a little bit but have learned tons here not just about horses but about myself as well


I think we joined right around the same time. I remember your little bay colts you had and your Appys.





Yeah, I forgot about that, how we had trouble with people and how some got banned...


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Nov 28, 2010)

I'v been here 2 glorious years



what a great group of people!


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Nov 28, 2010)

LindaL said:


> I can't remember exactly how long, but it was at least as far back as 1999...The format changed a few times before this one...like MiniH, I remember that continuous strings on threads...LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got my first Mini in '98, not sure when I got my first computer! But I remember the string threads, too, so it's been a while!!

Lucy


----------



## Reble (Nov 28, 2010)

Joined January / 2006

5 years in the New Year.


----------



## Marty (Nov 28, 2010)

Mine says November of 2002! Holy cow 8 years



!


----------



## LindaL (Nov 28, 2010)

Marty said:


> Mine says November of 2002! Holy cow 8 years
> 
> 
> 
> !


Marty, that is the date we all had to "re-join" the newest format of this site...I am pretty sure you were here before that...


----------



## billiethekid40 (Nov 28, 2010)

Marty- You've been here longer than that! I KNOW you were here when I first joined, but at some point there was a big forum reset and everybody lost their original joining dates.


----------



## sedeh (Nov 28, 2010)

I got into minis in 2004 and was told about Lil Beginnings soon after. I know I just "visited" for a while before I actually became a member so I'm thinking 2005. So glad I found this site, it has been very informative throughout the years! Mary Lou and the rest of the gang do a great job keeping this site UTD and monitering it.


----------



## Wee Mite Miniatures (Nov 28, 2010)

When did this forum start?

I was using the AOL Miniature Horse chat room for a years when some one told us Lil Beginnings started forum. There were only a few people way back then.

I have used it since then. I hate to think how many years ago that was.


----------



## susanne (Nov 28, 2010)

In July 2002, Keith and I adopted a skinny little colt dubbed Squirt by the rescue group, but quickly re-christined Mingus.

I immediately began searching for miniature horse information on the internet. It seemed none of the regular horse forums discussed miniatures except for a snide remark or two. I found some great websites, but none with the info on care I was seeking.

Then one day L'il Beginnings popped up on my search engine. YAY -- I was home! I was quickly and hopelessly addicted.

From virtually my first post, my main claim to fame was as *She Who Introduced Mingus To His Public.* Between all the wonderful LB members and Mingus (and later Thelonius, Flash and Scarlet), I learned volumes of information about miniature horses.

This forum introduced me to many people who have become incredible friends both near and far -- some of whom I've yet to meet in person.

I was also introduced to many horses that have touched my soul. I remember

• my first glimpses of Buckeroo and Prince -- both of whom literally made me jump out of my chair.

• Dona's Cock Robin (who proved that horses truly can be sexy)

• I cried when Breanna's Oliver died -- I was so in love with that little horse. I remember Mundy's tragedy, Lisa's little dwarf, -- I'm only scratching the surface here!

Over the years I've read and participated in many forums on many subjects, but none have held my attention the way L'il Beginnings has.

Thanks, Mary Lou and everyone involved for what is truly a community, both online and beyond.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 28, 2010)

I first got into minis in1997 and it wasnt long after that I heard and joined the forum. But, mine does say Dec 02. I have some printed out info from 1999, so I know this date is wrong. I remember all the changes to the forum and so many of the old"er" members. Did you ever wonder where all the older members went to and what they are doing now? I did keep in touch with a few of them thru x-mas cards. I also remember alot of "happy" posts and alot of very heartbreaking posts.

A very special THANK YOU to ML for opening the wonderful world of minis up to so many thru this forum, and also to all who have posted some very helpful threads...we have all learned alot thru this forum.

Corinne


----------



## CKC (Nov 28, 2010)

I started lurking in 1998. I joined later as n2minis... There was a time when we had to rejoin. I rejoined as CKC.

Love this forum.


----------



## Sue_C. (Nov 28, 2010)

Yes, Billiethekid...I was the one who invited you over to the dark side of the Lil beginnings forum.









Boys oh boys, I can remember some of the conversations we had in the early days...we had one or two very "difficult" people to say the least. And no...I wasn't one of them.


----------



## Leeana (Nov 28, 2010)

I've been a member since July of 2005...so will be 6 years this summer..WOW...

I joined back when I had only two grade minis and was looking for information on showing just prior to our county fair that year ..gosh how things changed and so fast



..


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Nov 28, 2010)

I never bothered to have my join date fixed after the forum was reset, but I know I've been here since 2001. I was living in Las Vegas and missing the minis terribly, but coming here got me by. When I came home that winter, the forum family offered me invaluable advice and support as I started repairing the damage done by The Help From H***. It's easy to keep track of the years, because May Belle was a wild and malnourished weanling then, and now she's a beautiful and trusting 9-year old mare. This forum has been a Godsend in so many ways!


----------



## Sterling (Nov 29, 2010)

I joined back in '98. It was August if I remember correctly and the long hot days of summer were spent with my first mini who was only 9 months old at the time and L'il Beginnings. I was tickled pink when I found this site. Thru each new computer it has been a must have book mark along with other links to certain pages.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Nov 29, 2010)

Hard to believe but I'm one of the original members!!! Where did the time go!!!!

Liz R.


----------



## anoki (Nov 29, 2010)

I have popped in from time to time since very early on. I bought my stallion from ML and she kept me posted from time to time on the site.

Spent several years lurking, before I became a member Jan 1, 2004!





Sure have met some pretty cool people on here!!





~kathryn


----------



## Kendra (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that it was at the 1997 AMHA Nationals in Lexington, Virginia that the gentleman giving me my youth team t-shirt (who turned out to be Al B) asked me, "Are you Kendra from Canada who's friends with Jenn?" So I guess I was LBing before then. LOL!


----------



## Relic (Nov 29, 2010)

lt's been 6 years for me...seems like yesterday. lt's also funny just last week l was talking with a long time member and we got to wondering about what ever happened to some of the people who used to post back then some l really miss others maybe not so much..


----------



## wildoak (Nov 30, 2010)

I think it's been since about 98 - I was on the aol forum with weemite, miniarab (what happened to her?), tony g and lots of others who migrated to LB. It's been a constant in my life since then. Sometimes I'm here more than others, I get busy and life gets in the way LOL, but I always check in. Thanks MaryLou, can't imagine how disconnected we'd all be without the forum! I notice the member number is gone now, but I think I was 137...

Jan


----------



## JennyB (Nov 30, 2010)

Coming 9 years for me! 

 

Jenny


----------



## Margo_C-T (Dec 1, 2010)

I got my first computer at the end of '98; my son set it up for me after Christmas, so I got online in early Jan. of '99. I was told about the LB forum not long after, and made a beeline for here, joining up immediately! There were several 'resets'of various kinds leading up to the day in Nov. of '02 when we ALL had to 'rejoin'; I think LB became 'up and running' again on the 30th; that's why so many of us show as having 'joined' on that date! (I *think* I was # 32 on that 're-joining' day???)

Like many of you, I miss some of the 'old' posters; don't miss some of the 'trolls', though(thanks, ML and team, for seeing that they couldn't keep causing trouble here!))I remember all Susanne mentioned---there've been some wonderful,often moving, stories! (Susanne...wasn't Mundy the little broodmare who beat hyperlipemia but later lost her life to a bear?)

Margo in NM(where Mine That Bird arrived home last evening to retire in Roswell, and will soon star as himself in a movie about his life!)


----------



## ~Dan (Dec 1, 2010)

WOW! Some of you guys have been on here a long time! I began to lurk around maybe the end of 2007 early 2008? and joined in February, seems just like yesterday.

Dan.


----------



## markadoodle (Dec 2, 2010)

I know I've been here longer than my '06 date here indicates as well. I started reading way before I had 'Sugar' I must have been here sense I was about 6, because I remember my Mom had an account when I was about 6 and we used to read all about this fun little breed of horse.


----------

